# Hofer (Aldi) PC



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute! Ich habe hier kürzlich einen Thread gestartet mit der Zusammenstellung eines Gaming Rechners für mich.
Heute kommt das Hofer (aldi) Prospekt ins Haus mit exakt der Zusammenstellung für die ich mich entschieden habe, und das um 200 Euro billiger, und es ist sogar noch Windows 7 dabei!! wie geht das ???
Ist da ein Haken dran? Ich bin Medion nicht vor eingenommen, ich würde mir den PC also auf jeden Fall holen, wenn es da nicht an der Grafikkarte einen Haken gibt... Was meint ihr, ist der Kauf empfehlenswert?
Hier noch der LINK: http://aldi.medion.com/md8898/at/?refPage=medion#ausstattung_anker


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Es wird bei Komponenten wie beim MoBo, dem Ram, dem Nt usw gespart, außerdem ist die Graka Referenzdesign und der Turboknopf ist einfach nur Boost einschalten(??), außerdem ist keine ordentlicher CPU-Kühler verbaut


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Eine 20GB SSD als SSD Cache? 
Was soll der Blödsinn denn?

Der Overclocking Button ist nichts anderes als eine Software mit vordefinierten Profilen.
Von Mainboard steht leider wie immer nichts. Das gleiche gilt für das Netzteil. Ich tippe auf ein BeQuiet System Power.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

Was besonderes ist das Angebot sicherlich nicht. Gedrungenes Gehäuse mit keiner wirklich guten Kühlung. CPU Kühler meist eine Eigenproduktion, Boards meist eingeschränkt und kein wirklicher Support Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign. Möglicherweise ist der Recherner sogar im BTX bzw quasi BTX gebaut


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Das heisst, wenn du Glück hast hälts 5 Jahre, kann aber auch sein, das er recht schnell den Abgang macht

Er wird wahrscheinlich recht laut sein





			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 20GB SSD als SSD Cache?
> Was soll der Blödsinn denn?



Sobald SSDm draufsteht, denkt der Kunde, Aufpreis von 50€ gerechtigt


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Sobald SSDm draufsteht, denkt der Kunde, Aufpreis von 50€ gerechtigt


 
Die kannst du aber nicht nutzen. Die ist für das SSD Caching da. Eine normale SSD für das OS ist deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß, einfach nur weil SSD drauf steht, haißt das nicht, das es besser, ist 

20gb, was will man den damit?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich weiß, einfach nur weil SSD drauf steht, haißt das nicht, das es besser, ist
> 
> 20gb, was will man den damit?


 
Das sag ich doch. Die ist nur für das SSd Caching da. Die kannst du nicht nutzen. Du hast keinen Einfluss auf das SSD Caching.
Ich denke auch dass das ein Gigabyte Board ist mit einem Anschluss für eine Mini SSD die direkt auf dem Mainboard drauf ist.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Ok das geflame von wegen Medion ist schlecht hilft mir jetzt hier nichts. Referenzdesign ist jetzt ja nichts schlechtes, ist halt keine OC-Version.
Und das mit der SSD ist mir jetzt relativ egal.. CPU Lüfter könnte man nachrüsten wenn nicht ausreichend.
Empfehlt ihr mir den Kauf für diesen Preis oder nicht?
Oder rechtfertigt sich der Preis in Relation dazu, wenn ich mir diese Komponenten selbst zusammenstelle und der PC dann ca. 200 Euro teurer wird, ohne Betriebssystem


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Du hast in deiner Zusammenstellung eben eine SSD. Die hast du hier nicht.
Medion ist nicht schlecht. Schrott bauen die nicht. Kaufen würde ich das aber auch nicht. Ich denke dass das Teil nicht wirklich leise sein wird und dann bist du hier und da immer beim Nachbessern was wieder Geld kostet.
Dann gefällt mir das Case gar nicht. Das ist billiger Schrott. Das kann ich nicht anders sagen. Die Medion Cases taugen nichts. Das haben sie noch nie.
Wenn du das Teil kaufen will kannst du das machen. Aber wundere dich nicht dass du am Ende mehr Geld investieren musst als du denkst.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Hm... Die SSD wurde mir ja mehr oder weniger eingeredet.. und leise ist mir auch egal, der darf schon etwas föhnen. Ja das Gehäuse ist nicht so schön, das stimmt schon.
Ach ich weiß nicht so recht.. Das fixfertige kaufen wäre halt weniger umständlich.. das BTX ist jetzt so eine Sache. Stimmt das wirklich ? Ich glaub das nicht.. oder gibt es solche Boards mit IvyBridge..
Ich wüsste mal nicht worin da noch Geld zu investieren wäre, außer vl ein Lüfter für 20 Euro, wenns hart auf hart kommt.
Wenn hier nach beQuiet NT spekuliert wird, das ist doch kein schlechtes NT oder ? 
Was mir eigentlich wichtig ist, der soll wirklich schnell rennen, aktuelle Games auf höchsten Details,Auflösung,AA und künftig noch ein paar Jährchen die Games packen.. Kann er das, oder nicht?


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Auch beQuiet fertigt nicht so dolles Zeugs


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> Hm... Die SSD wurde mir ja mehr oder weniger eingeredet.. und leise ist mir auch egal, der darf schon etwas föhnen. Ja das Gehäuse ist nicht so schön, das stimmt schon.
> Ach ich weiß nicht so recht.. Das fixfertige kaufen wäre halt weniger umständlich.. das BTX ist jetzt so eine Sache. Stimmt das wirklich ? Ich glaub das nicht.. oder gibt es solche Boards mit IvyBridge..



Wieso BTX?
Das wird ein normales Gigabyte Board sein.
Ich tippe mal das hier.
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Nachteil beim fertigen kaufen ist wenn du Probleme mit dem Rechner hast musst du den immer komplett einschicken und nicht einfach nur die Komponente die defekt ist. Und zu Aldi kannst du den Rechner logischer Weise nicht bringen.



lex_ schrieb:


> Wenn hier nach beQuiet NT spekuliert wird, das ist doch kein schlechtes NT oder ?
> Was mir eigentlich wichtig ist, der soll wirklich schnell rennen, aktuelle Games auf höchsten Details,Auflösung,AA und künftig noch ein paar Jährchen die Games packen.. Kann er das, oder nicht?


 
Das System Power ist nicht so toll. Dessen Technik ist schon älter und ein 700 Watt Netzteil ist völlig übertrieben. Das läuft dann sehr ineffizient.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Ach das Case find ich nicht so hässlich.
Zu Board und Einschränkung, was war damit gemeint? und BTX? Gibts das noch ?

Ok zu der Meldung "700Watt, das läuft dann ineffizient" muss ich was sagen, das KANN 700 Watt, verbraucht es aber nicht permanent! Ich kenn mich mit Elektrotechnik etwas aus, und wie ein Trafo funktioniert ist mir klar.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Das Board wird halt nur die minimal Ausstattung haben. 
Dazu denke ich dass der eine USB 3 Port am Case nach hinten durchgeschleift wird und dir einen USB 3 Port am Board klaut.
BTX ist Geschichte. Schon lange.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

Aber Aldi hat ja noch einige Rechner mit dem gedrehten Board ( darum sagte ich ja auch quasi BTX ). Finde auch grad kein Bild von der Rückseite


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber Aldi hat ja noch einige Rechner mit dem gedrehten Board ( darum sagte ich ja auch quasi BTX ). Finde auch grad kein Bild von der Rückseite


 
Hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen und ich habe schon eine Menge Medion Rechner in der Hand gehabt und daher weiß ich auch dass die Cases nicht so der Hit sind.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

wo liegt das problem mit dem case?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> wo liegt das problem mit dem case?


 
Es gibt kein Problem mit dem Board. Es ist nur eben ein sehr günstiges Board das ist alles.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

ne ich meinte case ^^


----------



## blubb3435 (1. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> Ok zu der Meldung "700Watt, das läuft dann ineffizient" muss ich was sagen, das KANN 700 Watt, verbraucht es aber nicht permanent! Ich kenn mich mit Elektrotechnik etwas aus, und wie ein Trafo funktioniert ist mir klar.


 
Ne, er hat gemeint, wenn das NT 700w kann, aber nur 200w leistet, läufts mit schlechtem Wirkungsgrad -> viel Abwärme -> Laut
aber ist ja jetzt nicht so wichtig 
Aber weil du schreibst, CPU-Kühler könnte man evtl. nachrüsten; das wird halt dann schon schwierig, weil diese PCs so eng zusammen gebaut sind, da ist nicht mehr viel Platz :/
Gruß


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

die Watt haben  nichts mit dem Wirkungsgrad zu tun. Wirkungsgrad ist so definiert: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = Pab /Pan, also die abgegebene Leistung im Verhältnis zur reingesteckten Leistung. Die liegt bei PC Netzteilen im Bereich über 80% oder 0,8. Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit der Wattzahl zutun. Wenn das NT 700 Watt kann, dann hat es Pabmax = 700W, über den Wirkungsgrad von schlechtestens 80% macht das 875Watt die vom Netz gezogen werden. Also da mache ich mir keine Gedanken.

Aber der CPU Lüfter ist jetzt so eine Sache, das wäre ein Grund das Teil nicht zu kaufen..
Was meint ihr, wird der im Spielebetrieb überhitzen? Ich sag mal 10 Stunden Crysis2 am Stück auf maximale Details,Auflösung, AA muss er schon halten...

*edit: Hab da übrigens einen kurzen Test gefunden, obwohl ich vermute dass der von Medion selbst stammt... MEDION ERAZER X5310 D (MD 8898) - Testbericht Online PC Magazin


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> die Watt haben  nichts mit dem Wirkungsgrad zu tun. Wirkungsgrad ist so definiert:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Wenn es ein System Power ist wird es mit weniger als 80% Wirkungsgrad laufen. Da du eben nur 60-250 Watt brauchst obwohl es 700 Watt leisten kann. Es arbeitet also nicht im Effizienten Bereich.
Ein Gold Netzteil wie das Straight 480 würde deutlich besser laufen knapp unter 90% und über 90%. 
Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Besteht für mich darin ein anderer Nachteil als die erhöhten Energiekosten?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> Besteht für mich darin ein anderer Nachteil als die erhöhten Energiekosten?


 
Nein. Nur eben dass du auf das Netzteil selbst keine Garantie hast. Wenn es kaputt gehen sollte musst du den ganzen Rechner zu Medion schicken.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Ja das ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Einschicken... Am Rechner werden auch Garantiesiegel angebracht sein, so dass man nicht reinschauen kann?
Der Preis ist wirklich eine Kampfansage und ich bin eigentlich fast zu faul mir überall im Internet Komponenten zu bestellen... Gibt es vergleichbare Systeme zum gleichen Preis mit hochwertigeren Einzelkomponenten?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> Ja das ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Einschicken... Am Rechner werden auch Garantiesiegel angebracht sein, so dass man nicht reinschauen kann?



So ein Siegel ist egal. Der Rechner gehört dir und du hast natürlich das Recht den Rechner zu öffnen um z.B. was zu verändern oder Komponenten zu wechseln.
Garantie hast du aber natürlich nur auf den Rechner den du gekauft hast. Geht also was kaputt und willst ihn einschicken solltest du die original Teile wieder einbauen.



lex_ schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich eine Kampfansage und ich bin eigentlich fast zu faul mir überall im Internet Komponenten zu bestellen... Gibt es vergleichbare Systeme zum gleichen Preis mit hochwertigeren Einzelkomponenten?


 
Nein. Im Internet werden immer irgendwo Kosten gespart. Meist beim Netzteil, dem Case und Mainboard weil die Anbieter das für unwichtig halten.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

ok also ist der Preis sozusagen wirklich günstig für das System, würde ich aber noch 200 bzw 300 Euro mehr reinstecken, so habe ich ein System dass ich mir (in der fast gleichen Art und Weise wie der Erazer) selbst zusammengestellt habe, und somit noch OC Potential bzw. ein "hochwertigeres" Gehäuse mit mehr Platz.
Ich werd da noch zweimal drüber schlafen, dann weiß ich wahrscheinlich mehr.
Ich danke euch allen,besonders dir *Threshold*, für die schnellen und aufschlussreichen Antworten.
Das mit dem Garantieverlust durch Öffnen hab ich eh mal gelesen, dass das kompletter Quatsch ist, war mir aber nichtmehr sicher, danke dafür


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Medion macht den Preis ja nicht um was zu verschenken. Verdienen tun die daran schon. Gespart wird eben meist bei den Komponenten. Ich weiß halt nicht was da genau verbaut ist.
Hier im Forum gibt es ein Medion Unterforum. dort könntest du mal einen Thread aufmachen und konkret nachfragen was denn genau in dem Rechner verbaut ist und kannst dann nachvollziehen ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.
Medion


----------



## seppo1887 (1. Juni 2012)

Mag ja alles schön und gut sein, aber wer günstig kauft, kauft 2mal.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Ich will es mal so formulieren.
Ich kenne einige die sich mal einen Aldi/Medion oder Media Markt Rechner gekauft haben.
Aber nur 1x. Danach nie wieder. Danach haben sie sich beraten lassen und haben Einzelkomponenten gekauft und haben sich den Rechner -- z.B. von mir -- zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

seppo1887 schrieb:


> Mag ja alles schön und gut sein, aber wer günstig kauft, kauft 2mal.



Worauf jeder gewartet hat, der sinnlose Beitrag


----------



## Valnarr (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir 1 * im Mediamarkt nen Rechner gekauft... hatte nur Probleme damit. Wie hier schon angesprochen wurde, es war laut, war ein Billiges Gehäuse mit vielen kanten, wenig Platz schlechter Kühlleistung (nicht mal 2 Kühler waren verbaut). Das NT war nen Böller und und und... wenn was kaputt war (war es leider) musste der ganze Rechner 2 Wochen verschickt werden.

Ganz klar nie wieder ein fertig Rechner kaufen, man kann Glück haben mit so etwas, aber ich sag mal so, das ist nicht die Regel. 

Lieber Online bestellen hier ein paar Stunden Investieren und einen Rechner nach seinen Vorstellungen haben.
Dazu kann man die Teile einzeln verschicken wenn doch mal was ist etc und in der Regel ist man viel viel Günstiger und hat Hochwertigere Teile. 

Überlege es dir wirklich gut, es ist dein Geld. :p

---

Mein Rechner hatte damals keine 3 Jahre gehalten und die Graka war oft bei 90 Grad


----------



## lex_ (1. Juni 2012)

Ich sag mal so, ich hab jetzt seit 4 Jahren ein Medion NB für die Schule, hat damals 800€ gekostet und rennt eigentlich noch einwandfrei.. Aber ihr habt wohl recht.. Hab jetzt eh Matura (Abi in Österreich) und da ist wohl besser keinen neuen Rechner im Zimmer rumstehen haben


----------



## chris991 (2. Juni 2012)

ich bin zwar kein profi, aber hier mal ein paar sachen aus meiner sicht.

ich hatte auch mal nen medion rechner, die verbauen z.B. fsp netzteile, die sind sozusagen "noname", nicht unbedingt mega schlecht aber auch nicht der brüller! mein 550w netzteil ist z.B. sehr sehr laut.

das board dürfte ein etwas günstigeres gigabyte sein.

aber davon jetzt mal abgesehen.klar wird er deinen anforderungen genügen, klar wird er crysis 2 durchknallen.dennoch muss dir bewusst sein, dass du nen besseren pc für unter 1000 € selber zusammen bauen könntest, der zugleich auch um einiges hochwertiger sein würde.
soviel wie ich weiss, sind die i7-xxxx garnicht so gut zum spielen.die i7'ner reihe benutzt gegenüber dem i5 auch noch hyperthreading, welches nach diversen tests beim spielen eher gebremst als beschleunigt hat.hyperthreading soll glaubich eher besser für hardcore anwendungen auf dem desktop sein.

wenn ich jetzt an deiner stelle wäre, würde ich mir einen der stärksten i5's holen, die sind zum spielen einfach genial! absolut top, für jedes spiel mal sowas von geeignet, wie z.B. der intel core i5-3570k, den kannste sogar mit nem guten kühler richtig hoch jagen.wenn du den hast, bist du aufjedenfall auch zukunftssicher.den rest kannst du dir dann ja nach belieben zusammenstellen und ich wette, am ende springt sogar noch ne schöne ssd bei raus.ich hab mir vor einigen tagen die günstigste ivy-bridge gekauft, den i5-3450 und ich sag dir, das ding rennt und ist unermüdlich.


naja wie gesagt, ich bin nicht der größte experte, aber das kann ich dir dazu sagen.desweiteren wird auch immer viel schnick schnack der noch nichtmals ein wenig hochwertig ist, im case verbaut.

überleg es dir halt echt gut, 1000€ sind schon ne stange geld.

mfg chris

ps: i5! glaub mir^^


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2012)

Für um die 1000€ bekommst du bei Eigenbau sicherlich einen Rechner der dem Medion in der Leistung ebenbürtig ist, eine SSD in ädequater Größe enthält und mit Sicherheit leiser ist.
Lohnt es sich für dich in De zu bestellen oder gibts da Hindernisse?
Vom Kaufpreis macht das 70€ aus.


----------



## lex_ (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir gestern nochmal einen Rechner zusammengestellt mit Komponenten von diversen OnlineHändlern und siehe da, ich komme mit der Radeon HD 7870, i5 3570K und asrock board auf ~1030€ ohne Versand...
Ja ich bestell alles mögliche in Deutschland, da gibts keine Hindernisse ausser die Abzocke mancher Händler mit dem Versand. (Bestes Beispiel, hab mal ne Displayschutzfolie aus DE bestellt, Folie ~2€, Versand 4€, was kommt daher? ein Kuvert mit ner Briefmarke 95Cent oder so )

Das Board im Medion ist übrigens ein MSI – MS-7785 Mainboard mit Intel Z 77 Chipsatz, dazu findet man aber nix im Netz, und da schließ ich doch drauf, dass das eine Spezialanfertigung für Medion ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2012)

lex nvidia | Geizhals.at Deutschland   1006€ +Versand
lex AMD | Geizhals.at Deutschland   988€   +Versand

Wo man für den Moment ohne und auf lange Sicht ohne große einbußen noch 50€ sparen kann ist bei der CPU.
Einen i5 3450 bekommst du im Falle des Falles nach bisherigen Berichten ohne Probleme auf 3,8Ghz.
Wesentlich mehr ist ohne Spannungserhöhung auch bei den K-Modellen eh kaum drin, mit kleiner Anpassung gehts dann so bis 4,5Ghz. 
Da wirds dann aber auch schon langsam eng mit leiser Luftkühlung.
Das lässt dir dann ein wenig Luft um zB. in eine leisere Graka im Alternativdesign zu Investieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

chris991 schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein profi, aber hier mal ein paar sachen aus meiner sicht.
> 
> ich hatte auch mal nen medion rechner, die verbauen z.B. fsp netzteile, die sind sozusagen "noname", nicht unbedingt mega schlecht aber auch nicht der brüller! mein 550w netzteil ist z.B. sehr sehr laut.
> 
> ...



FSP ist kein Noname, das ist Markenware. Der i7 kann genauso zum gamen genutzt werden und ist nicht schlechter. Es ist nur das sich HT quasi kaum auswirkt und daher der Aufpreis nicht nötig ist


----------



## lex_ (2. Juni 2012)

Ok Schnitzel du hast mich überzeugt... Der Medion ist Geschichte. Ich hab eh schon deine Zusammenstellungen aus deiner Signatur gesehen. Schöne Sache. Und nur mal nebenbei, das soll kein flüsterleiser WohnzimmerPC werden, etwas föhnen darf der schon


----------



## hironakamura93 (2. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so formulieren.
> Ich kenne einige die sich mal einen Aldi/Medion oder Media Markt Rechner gekauft haben.
> Aber nur 1x. Danach nie wieder. Danach haben sie sich beraten lassen und haben Einzelkomponenten gekauft und haben sich den Rechner -- z.B. von mir -- zusammenbauen lassen.


 
So ist es z. B. bei mir. Ich hab auch einmal bei Aldi nen PC gekauft (MD 8800) und werde es nicht noch einmal machen. Von der Leistung her war der PC für damals zwar gut, aber er hatte viele Nachteile. Die Belüftung war sehr schlecht, da es keine zusätzlichen Lüfter gab (halt nur CPU-, Graka-, und NT-Lüfter). Das Case ist sehr klein und das Mainboard ist umgedreht eingebaut (man öffnet das Case also von der rechten Seite). Als dann nach 3 Jahren einer meiner DVD-Brenner kaputt gegangen ist und ich ihn gegen nen neuen tauschen wollte, hab ich gemerkt, dass man ihn nicht raus bekommt, ohne vorher den halben PC auseinander zu montieren. Außerdem wollte ich eine neue Grafikkarte und mehr RAM dazukaufen, musste aber noch ein neues NT dazu nehmen, weil das alte zu schwach für die neue GraKa wäre. 
Ich würde also empfehlen selber die Komponenten auszusuchen und zusammenzuschrauben, auch wenn das ein bisschen teurer sein könnte. Man hat einfach genau das was man will und man weiß, was man hat. So hab ich es vor kurzem gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Juni 2012)

hironakamura93 schrieb:


> So ist es z. B. bei mir. Ich hab auch einmal bei Aldi nen PC gekauft (MD 8800) und werde es nicht noch einmal machen.


 
Meine Oma hat sich da mal einen "Gaming-Rechner" gekauft. Aber das Gehäuse war ein 20 Euro Ding.
Ergo: Einzelteile kaufen und somit einen individuellen, viel stärkeren PC haben.


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Und zsammenbauen, das ist das Beste


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Meine Oma hat sich da mal einen "Gaming-Rechner" gekauft. Aber das Gehäuse war ein 20 Euro Ding.
> Ergo: Einzelteile kaufen und somit einen individuellen, viel stärkeren PC haben.


 
Deine Oma kaufst sich einen Gaming Rechner?


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Für Solitare und E-Mails schreiben


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2012)

Sie löst Action 3D Kreuzworträtsel.


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Und stellt ihn der Satellitenbilderrauswertung zur Verfügung


----------



## lex_ (3. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Meine Oma hat sich da mal einen "Gaming-Rechner" gekauft. Aber das Gehäuse war ein 20 Euro Ding.



Zeig ihr mal Skyrim, alte Menschen haben ja oft diesen Zwang Sachen zu sammeln, ich denk mal, der Zwang lässt sich dadurch sehr gut befriedigen 

*edit: aber Hut ab vor Omas die nochmal gelernt haben, den Computer zu beherrschen!


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

Keiner hat gesagt dass sie ihn beherrscht.


----------



## lex_ (3. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner hat gesagt dass sie ihn beherrscht.



XD naja aber sie wird wahrscheinlich Mails verschicken und öffnen können 
Sagmal, diese Referenzdesigns von GraKas, die kann man nicht kaufen oder?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

Das kommt immer darauf an um welches Referenzdesign es geht.


----------



## coroc (3. Juni 2012)

Doch, das geht


----------



## lex_ (3. Juni 2012)

ist das günstiger eine gtx670 referenzdesign zu suchen , wie eine palit 670 non-OC zu kaufen? die sind ja ca. gleich, hab ich n paar fotos und so ein Test iwo im Netz gesehen...


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

Das Referenzdesign der GTX 670 ist i.O. Sieht nur extrem billig aus.


----------



## lex_ (4. Juni 2012)

egal ich kauf mir jetz die palit.
so sieht das dann aus:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=56296&agid=1617http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=56296&agid=1617 CPUhardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX Board
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W NT
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz  Brenner
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R  Wireless Karte
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 RAM
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard   Keyboardhttp://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=56865&agid=1145
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52672&agid=669   Lüfter
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s HDD
Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster MidiTower Case
Palit GeForce GTX 670 2GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte GraKa


----------



## lex_ (4. Juni 2012)

Ihr hatte ja so recht... Bin jetzt froh den Rechner nicht gekauft zu haben. Hier ein Foto wie er innen aussieht: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11762_424944934193229_1271079136_n.jpg


----------



## coroc (4. Juni 2012)

Aua, das sind ja Zustände


----------



## Valnarr (4. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> Ihr hatte ja so recht... Bin jetzt froh den Rechner nicht gekauft zu haben. Hier ein Foto wie er innen aussieht: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11762_424944934193229_1271079136_n.jpg


 

Der sieht sehr bescheiden aus. 

Wie kann man nur so was verkaufen... naja ne Heizung kannste dir wohl sparen bei so einem Rechner, alles eng und ohne Wirkliche Lüftung. Und von Kabelmanagement haben die auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

lex_ schrieb:


> Ihr hatte ja so recht... Bin jetzt froh den Rechner nicht gekauft zu haben. Hier ein Foto wie er innen aussieht: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11762_424944934193229_1271079136_n.jpg


 
Mann ein billiges Cougar Netzteil. Bestimmt nur so ein HEC Schrott wo sie ein Cougar Logo draufgeklebt haben damit es wertiger aussieht.
Und der Kühler sagt mir absolut nichts.


----------

